# Sikh Missionaries Communists Of Panth: Giani Iqbal Singh



## Archived_Member16 (Feb 13, 2008)

*http://www.tribuneindia.com/2008/20080214/punjab1.htm#3*​*Sikh missionaries communists of Panth: Giani Iqbal Singh *
*Varinder Walia*
*Tribune News Service *​ 
Amritsar, February 13
Giani Iqbal Singh, Jathedar, Patna Sahib, today dubbed Sikh missionaries as “communists of the Sikh Panth”. 


Again challenging the supremacy of Akal Takht, Giani Iqbal Singh alleged that the English word “supreme,” used by Sikh missionaries for Akal Takht, was the root-cause of the current problem faced by the Panth. He said as a matter of fact no Sikh institute could claim itself being “supreme temporal authority” because Guru Granth Sahib is supreme for the Sikh community. 

Taking a strong view, Prof Suba Singh, principal, Sikh Missionary College, said Giani Iqbal Singh should consult some psychiatrist. He said the Sikh missionaries and missionary colleges had done great service to the Sikh Panth and Jathedar Iqbal Singh had no right to use derogatory words for them. 

However, the Jathedar, Patna Sahib, alleged that the Sikh missionaries had been instrumental in dividing the Sikh community due to their “radical approach”. He said as per the Sikh traditions, all five Takhts were equal. 
On the other hand, Prof Suba Singh said as per Sikh history, Akal Takht had been the target of Mughals and other invaders as they wanted to smash the supreme temporal authority of the Sikhs. No other Takht had faced such attacks, he said. 

He has also said edict once issued from Takht Patna Sahib, including rejection of Nanakshahi calendar, could not be withdrawn. He, however, added that the five Sikh high priests could discuss the matter relating to the Sikh maryada, Nanakshahi calendar in the forthcoming meeting at Akal Takht next week. 

To yet another question, the Jathedar said the meeting regarding summoning of Mohinder Singh Romana, president, Takht Patna Sahib Management Committee, was still pending because he (Romana) had sought adjournment of the meeting of Sikh clergy on health grounds. He said Romana in his capacity as president had no right to place Jathedar under suspension. 

Meanwhile, Giani Iqbal Singh said Pratibha Devisingh Patil, President of India, would be visiting Takht Patna Sahib to pay obeisance on February 16 . 

Giani Iqbal Singh today gave a “clean chit” to Diljit Singh Bedi, a former assistant secretary, SGPC. He said he had learnt that the “objectionable pictures” of Bedi, published in a section of the press, was with his second wife. He saidthere was no harm in keeping a “second wife” without giving divorce to the first wife.


----------



## The Khalsa Fauj (Feb 22, 2008)

Iqbal is a real atheist himself. He fits the bill 100%. To say I believe in God doesn't make you religious or holy. Actions speak louder than words. He says Guru Granth Sahib but doesn't follow Guru Granth Sahib Ji at all. He loves sex stories from dasam granth.


----------



## Inder singh (Feb 24, 2008)

Iqbal singh may have many weaknesses but his statement about so called missioanriesa is 100 percent correct.All excommunists and GOi agents are missionaries now.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 25, 2008)

Inder singh said:


> Iqbal singh may have many weaknesses but his statement about so called missioanriesa is 100 percent correct.All excommunists and GOi agents are missionaries now.



Anyone with even the slightest weakness...is not to be beleived. An Ordinary man may be forgiven..but not  an August Public Office of such High OPffice as  Jathedar/sewadaar of the Takhat Sahib etc etc
Kala Afgahna has a weakness ( Inder Singh has posted an old mail from Tapoban/GLZ on the court case) so he is not to be beleived. Similarly a man keeping a "rakhel" (euphemisticallay called second wife - meaning first legally married wife is still alive and not divorced even though in gurmatt there is no divorce..is not worthy of being beleived in any thing. imho one doesnt read the Chirtropkhayns.. the other reads too much of them.

The real Communists are the ones masquarading as Academics in the Universities of Punjab..... they began to infiltrate these institutions from 1947 onwards.... famous ones include Sant Singh Sekhon, Gurbaksh singh preetlari..and thier followers who now control the universities. Most of the names on the RSS website contain all their names- incluidng the Jathedars.

The Sikh Panth must unite and solve its own problems - cannot depend on any one group.

Gyani Jarnail Singh


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 25, 2008)

*
The Sikh Panth must unite and solve its own problems - cannot depend on any one group.
*
The voice of sanity speaking above.


----------



## Randip Singh (Feb 25, 2008)

The Khalsa Fauj said:


> He loves sex stories from dasam granth.


 
What are you talking about?

If you are talking about ChitroPakhyan then they are far from sex stories, but rather a timely reminder of the dangers of Kaam, and Attachment.

Whether Dasam Granth has been written by the 10th Master or not it IS a great composition in its own right and touches on the 5 thieves using Hindu Lore and metaphors the fledgling and newly formed Sikhs of that time would have understood.


----------



## Inder singh (Feb 25, 2008)

Giani ji

Waheguru ji ka khalsa
Waheguru ji ki Fateh

The list also includes Inder s Ghagha one of the top missionaries.Those missionaries who do not respect Guru sahibs on the pretext that they are past now are also communists.One of the missionaries most probabay ex jathedar of Damdama sahib said that sikhs should not celebrate birthdays of Guru sahiban.

Missionaries , Ex jathedars Manjit singh and Kewal singh did path probodh by altering the lines of SGGS ji during their time.Since SGPC refused to grant their project they did it through sikh missioanry college Ludhiana.

What do we call such people.


----------



## Inder singh (Feb 25, 2008)

Randip singh ji

Very correctly said.

There is anadpuri bir written Guru ji's time.I saw its micro film yesterday with a scholar from UK.Guru ji's jhand written patras are there in it.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 26, 2008)

Inder singh said:


> Randip singh ji
> 
> Very correctly said.
> 
> There is anadpuri bir written Guru ji's time.I saw its micro film yesterday with a scholar from UK.Guru ji's jhand written patras are there in it.



Inder Singh Ji,

what are JHAND written patras ? I am a Language Teacher but havent come across any such word. Can you please elaborate what types of patras are these ??

Thanks

Gyani Jarnail Singh


----------



## drkhalsa (Feb 27, 2008)

> what are JHAND written patras ? I am a Language Teacher but havent come across any such word. Can you please elaborate what types of patras are these ??


Dear Gyani Ji 

I think it is Typo and the word is HAND and not JHAND


----------



## Inder singh (Feb 27, 2008)

Gyani ji

These are called khas patras.We have now two manuscripts of 1697 and 1698.Also we have bHai Mani singh di bir.The puzzle is being solved slowly.

Regards


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Mar 7, 2008)

a different view on Giani Iqbal Singh
www.indiawareness.com March Issue

Gyani jarnail Singh


----------



## Inder singh (Mar 7, 2008)

Giani Iqbal singh is not the issue.The issue is conduct of missionaries who are old communists of Punjab in new mould.

They condemn all sikh practices for example Gurmantra is not whaeguru,naam simran is gorakh dhandha,there is no law of karma and reincarnation,keertan is a Hindu tradition,do not revere SGGS and consider like a book.

Recently they picked up controversey with followers of Bhagat Ravidass when they condemned sakhis associated with his life.Instead of feeling sorry,they unleashed propaganda by Gurmit Qadiani that Spokesman wrote Ravidas as bhagat instaed of Guru and hence the fight.That was a naked lie.When are they going to learn how to lead a truthful life.Remember they have to answer sikhs also for abusing their scritpures in a very foul language.


----------

